# Birds Shipped From California To Florida



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Well you had better luck then me. It is now Thursday and the birds were shipped Tuesday. The mail truck just came and they weren't on his truck. I called and they can't locate them by there tracking number. Several boxes of birds came through from cali none of which are mine.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Grim said:


> Well you had better luck then me. It is now Thursday and the birds were shipped Tuesday. The mail truck just came and they weren't on his truck. I called and they can't locate them by there tracking number. Several boxes of birds came through from cali none of which are mine.


Oh crap.............hope they get there ok. Does the shipper know there's a problem?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

We got a hold of the express mail department or whatever you wanna call it. They said they received two boxes of pigeons and none of which are mine. I am expecting 6 doves and one pigeon for Terry here on the group. 

They said they would call as soon as they locate them and that if they come in around 4:00 PM they will send a truck to deliver them right away. I really don't believe that but what can I do if they can't even find them themselves?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Grim said:


> We got a hold of the express mail department or whatever you wanna call it. They said they received two boxes of pigeons and none of which are mine. I am expecting 6 doves and one pigeon for Terry here on the group.
> 
> They said they would call as soon as they locate them and that if they come in around 4:00 PM they will send a truck to deliver them right away. I really don't believe that but what can I do if they can't even find them themselves?


Well, I think they will deliver them if they come in. Can you not go get them? Either way, I hope they make it today.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Well I can't go get them since they have no idea where there at. If you meant when they come in no because I will be at work. i have an indoor cage setup with perches two large containers of water in the corners and feed. So if they deliver them my gf can set them up if i have already left for work.

If they come in the morning tomorrow I hope they have the sense to call me before they open and not try to deliver them. Should I be real worried at this point? Still no call to confirm that they have been located and we called at 1:00 PM it is now 3:50 and i leave in 40 minutes.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Grim said:


> Well I can't go get them since they have no idea where there at. If you meant when they come in no because I will be at work. i have an indoor cage setup with perches two large containers of water in the corners and feed. So if they deliver them my gf can set them up if i have already left for work.
> 
> If they come in the morning tomorrow I hope they have the sense to call me before they open and not try to deliver them. Should I be real worried at this point? Still no call to confirm that they have been located and we called at 1:00 PM it is now 3:50 and i leave in 40 minutes.


Well, this is just me talking....... I wouldn't be overly concerned just yet. The birds WILL be fine even if they have to spend 3 days in the box. However, I personally wouldn't take "we can't locate them" as an answer. That's just not good enough. This is not a box of books. It's a box of REAL LIVE birds and they need to figure how where the heck they are. If they were put on a plane, then they know where that plane is. If they were put on a truck, they know where that truck is. They do know where the box was last seen because they are scanned every time the box is moved from one place to another. So,........I don't know what else to tell you. I just hope they make it tomorrow, if not today. 
I would call them and make them understand that if the birds come in tomorrow to CALL you right away. Boy, this really makes me mad.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

They were actually very concerned and the supervisor at my local PO as I am told keeps pigeons. 

Here was from April 1st

Processed, April 01, 2008, 12:29 pm, SANTA ANA, CA 92799
Acceptance, April 01, 2008, 12:22 pm, LAKE FOREST, CA 92630

No new updates since usually you see them being accepted at Orlando by now.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Grim said:


> They were actually very concerned and the supervisor at my local PO as I am told keeps pigeons.
> 
> Here was from April 1st
> 
> ...


Well, that's good. At least he has some idea what's going on in your mind. Good luck with this. I'm sure it will turn out ok. S--- happens I guess and I tend to get overly excited when the s--- happening is to something that I love, my birds........ My husband has to tell me to "chill" all the time......


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> Oh crap.............hope they get there ok. Does the shipper know there's a problem?


Yep .. I'm the shipper, and I'm working on tracking these birds down from my end. I also spoke with the post office on Grim's end. The lady there seemed genuinely concerned and was trying to be as helpful as she could be. The real problem is that nobody knows where the birds are. The postal folks on my end are also working on the situation.

There should have been an update to the automated tracking system last night, and there wasn't. All that is recorded is the time the birds were accepted at my post office.

There are six ringneck doves and one racing pigeon in the shipment, and I AM getting concerned about the doves. They aren't nearly as tough as pigeons.

There isn't anything Grim or I can do at this point aside from keeping after the post office if it seems they have forgotten about this shipment.

I'm really hoping all the birds will be OK and will be devastated if they aren't.

Maybe more eyes will help .. the tracking # is EH 002024234 US, and you can check the status at http://www.usps.com

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well DOUBLE crap........I somehow missed the fact that there were doves in this shipment. I sure hope that everything will be ok. We'll keep an eye on that tracking number.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

In the past when I had birds shipped to me. First i went to the post office Left my phone number. and had them call me when the birds arrived. I would then go pick them up. Most often they would get at the post office around 3 to 5 am And they would call me. Also most often it took 3 days to get birds. 1 time it took 8 days and I was worried. BUT they were ok. As in shipping they are in the dark and seem to go a little dorment . Hope the birds make it ok.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I split these posts out of the other thread so we don't get the other thread totally off track. 

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> I split these posts out of the other thread so we don't get the other thread totally off track.
> 
> Terry


Well, that was a good idea, but I saw the thread and then started reading and was thinking......where did THIS come from......it was "over there" a little bit ago........LOL


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Grim said:


> We got a hold of the express mail department or whatever you wanna call it. They said they received two boxes of pigeons and none of which are mine. I am expecting 6 doves and one pigeon for Terry here on the group.
> 
> They said they would call as soon as they locate them and that if they come in around 4:00 PM they will send a truck to deliver them right away. I really don't believe that but what can I do if they can't even find them themselves?



The same thing happened to me except I was expecting ducklings, the po did deliver them in a seperate truck after my regular mail delevery time.

Good luck I hope they get their.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

re lee said:


> In the past when I had birds shipped to me. First i went to the post office Left my phone number. and had them call me when the birds arrived. I would then go pick them up. Most often they would get at the post office around 3 to 5 am And they would call me. Also most often it took 3 days to get birds. 1 time it took 8 days and I was worried. BUT they were ok. As in shipping they are in the dark and seem to go a little dorment . Hope the birds make it ok.



I've always had my phone # on the box with all live deliveries, just in case.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

I sure hope they arrive in good shape too. This is scary to me. What is the post office doing, anyway? Postage is going up in May, and I think we will get a whole lot less service along with that hike. I just checked too, and no updates yet.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Snowbird Sue said:


> I sure hope they arrive in good shape too. This is scary to me. What is the post office doing, anyway? Postage is going up in May, and I think we will get a whole lot less service along with that hike. I just checked too, and no updates yet.


I know, I keep checking too, although they won't update it (if they update it at all) until later tonight. It hasn't been updated in 2 days. THAT is scary.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

A similar thing happened to me the first time I shipped. I reached the person that took the reservation and demanded he find the birds...he did and quickly.

I'm wondering if this has something to do with the flights I heard were canceled because the airline declared bankruptcy? The birds might still be in California. I believe they can find them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's now been updated as follows, and they have called Grim:

_Label/Receipt Number: EH00 2024 234U S
Status: Processed

Your item was processed and left our ORLANDO, FL 32899 facility on April 3, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. _

I think Grim will be picking them up in the morning, and I sure hope they have all survived the trip in good shape.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank goodness. I hope they are ok too. If you're still awake, Grim, there will be someone in the warehouse all night. There always is. 
Grim we'll be waiting to find out.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> Thank goodness. I hope they are ok too. If you're still awake, Grim, there will be someone in the warehouse all night. There always is.
> Grim we'll be waiting to find out.


Grim is at work tonight, so I don't think he can do anything until morning.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Grim is at work tonight, so I don't think he can do anything until morning.
> 
> Terry


OK. I'll behave myself.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Hoping the birds arrive safe, sound and soon!!


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

ok one bad shipping experience is enough for one week i hope they are there in the morning.. hello neighbor (charis)!! and i see there is another one close to us that i didnt know terri b is from kent..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OMG.....I thought he had received them already, well here's hoping the best..sending my thoughts and prayers up that the birds are okay.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

eric98223 said:


> *ok one bad shipping experience is enough for one week* i hope they are there in the morning..


AMEN to that. 

I know you'll post asap, Grim, so we'll wait 'semi' patiently with positive thoughts that the babies have arrived safely. (Please hurry)  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

FYI....I just got a PM from Grim, he picked the birds up at 2 AM, and they are okay. WHEW!!! Just thought I would interject so you all wouldn't worry....

I'm sure he will post and update when time permits.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Yippy!!! I'm glad he got them, I hope they arrived in good shape.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

All the birds made the trip just fine, and Grim got them nicely setup in the wee hours of the morning. I'm sure he will post after he's had a chance to get some sleep. I was very relieved to receive his PM that all was well! He did mention that he didn't know just how loudly and how much doves coo  

Terry


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

What a relief! I have been nervous to read the updates on this thread


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> FYI....I just got a PM from Grim, he picked the birds up at 2 AM, and they are okay. WHEW!!! Just thought I would interject so you all wouldn't worry....
> 
> I'm sure he will post and update when time permits.


Whew!!! So glad to hear this was resolved positively!!!



eric98223 said:


> .. hello neighbor (charis)!! and i see there is another one close to us that i didnt know terri b is from kent..


Yep, another moss-back.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yippee!! GREAT NEWS!!

Looking forward to updates!

Hugs

Shi


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> What a relief! I have been nervous to read the updates on this thread


No kidding, I went from page one to page three to see if they made it okay.
There's too much stress in shipping.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Phew!!!!!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I have been afraid to read this thread till now. I am sooooo relieved to hear that they arrived and are OK. This shipping stuff is totally nerve wracking. The fact that the PO does not do any checks on the welfare of the birds or watering while in their custody is just inhumane IMO. I sure wish one of the companies would introduce a special handling service where live animals/birds would be checked and fed/watered in trip longer than a one day. I bet they don't treat someone's pedigreed race horse this way!

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Margarret said:


> I have been afraid to read this thread till now. I am sooooo relieved to hear that they arrived and are OK. This shipping stuff is totally nerve wracking. The fact that the PO does not do any checks on the welfare of the birds or watering while in their custody is just inhumane IMO. I sure wish one of the companies would introduce a special handling service where live animals/birds would be checked and fed/watered in trip longer than a one day. I bet they don't treat someone's pedigreed race horse this way!
> 
> Margaret


Margaret, I know what you are saying, BUT.......can you imagine someone who's never been around birds before trying to open the box and give them water without letting one escape? They are better off without water for a couple of days, than being accidently turned loose in some strange place, like a post office or airport. Horses are much easier to water.  
AND........when the folks here are shipping birds, you don't hear the story after story of how they arrived in time, in perfect condition. Just like the news. We don't hear the "good" stuff, but let something go wrong and we hear all about it. Just human nature.
I could say the same about myself. I have 32 races a year and MOST of them go fairly well, but last week I had a bad week and EVERYBODY heard about it.  
If we couldn't ship birds, there would be some very unhappy endings you know. Shipping birds has saved WAY more lives than would have been saved if this wasn't possible.


----------

